# Empire Clip



## Autonoz (Sep 11, 2012)

How does one secure this clip to a pen? I can not find any pictures.


----------



## Robert111 (Sep 11, 2012)

I've done a couple with epoxy. I know one has held up in daily use for 6 months now.


----------



## tim self (Sep 11, 2012)

Ancient Chinese secret!  Sorry had to say it.


----------



## gwilki (Sep 11, 2012)

Looking at how it tapers on the inside, I would say that you would turn the top of cap to match that taper. The clip would fit down over the tapered cap, then the finial would either thread into the cap or a tenon on the finial would be glued into the cap. Either way, the clip ring is sandwiched between the finial and the cap.


----------



## Autonoz (Sep 11, 2012)

Dang Chinese secrets. I thought maybe I had to epoxy it, but was hoping there was another way. I will try gwilki's approach and if not successful use epoxy. Thanks for your responses, I can always depend on someone here to set me straight.


----------



## Robert111 (Sep 12, 2012)

Robert111 said:


> I've done a couple with epoxy. I know one has held up in daily use for 6 months now.



Well, here's a picture of the epoxied version:


----------



## Autonoz (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful pen Robert, thanks.


----------

